# Northern New Year Rally; over for another year!



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Earlier today, AuntieSandra and I checked out the rally field at Grange Park Golf Club, nr S****horpe. Access was no problem; the hardstanding is fine. I've asked for as much electricity as possible but, if attendees have them, 'splitters' and extra generators will be welcome.

We have access to the Club House and any facilities that might be available during our stay there. Golf, fishing, tennis... will no doubt incur a charge.

_*For New Year's Eve, as well as having access to the main bar, we also have the use of the Club Meeting Room for the whole day. It's a good space, overlooking the 18th tee. There are tables and chairs (more needed) and blown air heating. So, for the first time in a few years, we should be warm and cosy for our New Year celebrations! :roll: :wink: *_

_*To help with the NY celebration, an American Buffet Supper is planned. For those that are unsure of what this entails, it's something like this...

An American Buffet is where all the attendees contribute items of food which are set on serving tables and the attendees can then enjoy sampling any of the items as they so choose.*_

To avoid over-duplication, I will create and edit a list of contributions as posted or PMed between now and 28 December, so we have just a few days to prepare. Panic is not allowed!! :roll:

For starters: 

*AuntieSandra and UncleNorm - plum bread and Wensleydale cheese*

* Artona hot chilly winter vegetable soup : Mrs Artona bombay potatoes :Jessica gingerbread men*

*Lucy2 has offered to bring a selection of Savories (pork pie etc) chicken wraps & black forest (gateau?)*

_*Jed(i) has offered roast ham joint; pork and cranberry pate; creamy french brie; biscuits for cheese*_

*Dixi (John and Ruth) would like to contribute quiches, cold meats, pickles, and french bread for the New Year bash. *

_*Ivan and Joyce (Forensic 1) would like to contribute Coleslaw, Cous Cous and Tuna pasta towards the buffet *_

*Dixi (John and Ruth) Suedew - lancashire cheese, dips, nibbles (olives, crisps, pitta bread ,nuts)
Shortbread, (Sorry probably Morrison's best) and if i have time and can find the recipe some vegan fruit cake. *

And from Rosalie (rosalan)... I don't mind bringing anything that is needed. I thought I would make _*some sausage rolls *_if that's ok. Please let me know if there is a shortage of any food and I will change my cooking.

*Jezport has offered: We will bring some quiche, some mini sausage rolls and a large tin of Quality Street (and possibly some other bits that I can't resist while shopping)*

_*Thank You!!*_


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

nice to see you back Norm, like the marines we never like to leave any behind   

Added our food above, we will cook individually, the artonas can't share a kitchen :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Having a think, will let you know.
Sue


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Wish we could attend but we'll be staying closer to home for NYs. 

A bit of trivia....American Buffet is more commonly called a potluck dinner. 

Have fun on the day, sounds like a great one!!


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

lucy2 has offered to bring a selection of Savories (pork pie etc) chicken wraps & black forest (gateau?)

We're on our way rejoicing!  :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to Jedi who has offered the following Buffet Bits:

roast ham joint 
pork and cranberry pate 
creamy french brie 
biscuits for cheese

Jed(i)

_Thanks also to Dixi (John and Ruth) who would like to contribute quiches, cold meats, pickles, and french bread for the New Year bash._


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We shall bring, lancashire cheese, dips, nibbles (olives, crisps, pitta bread ,nuts)
Shortbread, (Sorry probably Morrison's best) and if i have time and can find the recipe some vegan fruit cake.
Sue n John


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

A post from Rosalie (rosalan) I don't mind bringing anything that is needed. I thought I would make some sausage rolls if thats ok. Our grand-daughter is now being dropped off at our daughters - her auntie so it will be ok for us to drink more and be merry -er. 
Please let me know if there is a shortage of any food and I will change my cooking. 
Regards Rosalie.


----------



## AuntieSandra (Nov 28, 2008)

If anybody has wipeable Christmas type tablecloth can they bring it along.
Also there are about 20 chairs only in the room so more from vans will be needed.
auntie Sandra


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We will bring some quiche, some mini sausage rolls and a large tin of Quality Street (and possibly some other bits that I can't resist while shopping)


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Whats the weather and ground like at the moment? We have had snow in Leeds, but at least the temperature is up a bit.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jez. It's thawing like mad at the present. I have no worries about getting to the site. The hardstanding is 20mm gravel although grass is available.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Won't be able to join you all until Wednesday due to work but the van is mostly loaded and the heating on low ready for a quick getaway Wednesday morning.

Jed


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Jed. Look forward to greeting you. Safe journey! :wink:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

The van is loaded and heat on. Had a small blockage of ice between the pump and the tank but thats all sorted now.

Does the hard standing have EHU?

What time are people arriving tomorrow?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Just checked the forecast http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/351 and no minus figures, hope they are right, in fact saturday looks totally tropical lol

stew


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Hi All, we will also be arriving Wednesday, all being well.
Envy those in a position to put the heating on early though.
Looking forward to seeing everyone.
Sue


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I'm targeting midday. I've not even opened my Christmas pressies yet!!

But I have done a quiz for NY's eve! :roll: :wink:

Oh, all our snow has gone to be replaced by quite a thick fog across the fields. It feels warmer though.


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

We have arrived back from Gambia where it reached 56deg celsius!!! Have ventured out from the house today and the motorhome started at first attempt, so we will be warming it up a bit, and will be arriving Friday lunchtime. Will be bringing egg mayonnaise and home made bread. See you soon, Ann and Mick


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Excellent, look forward to you arriving. There are half a dozen of us here now, weather is quite warm after what we have got used to recently :lol: Hard standing is good, club house is lovely

stew


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

If you have any problems, need help or local knowledge just shout were only 3 miles down the road and have a good supply of tools etc. 
I hope to call by sometime, maybe saturday morning if your all awake. 
James


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Van is loaded and ready to go Fuelled & Gassed, just need some petrol for the genny. We plan to be there before dark tomorrow (Thurs) providing no urgent work turns up in the afternoon!

Van is still pretty grubby from spending the week in the New Forest and too lazy to clean it now. 

Were only about 12 miles up the road and Maisie our little Puppy Springer can't wait to see you all. (Any good wooded walks around?)

Shall be bringing some Chicken platter, Indian platter, Nuts & Crisps for the buffet.

See you soon
Lorraine & Brian


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hope you all have a great time and don't have too much of the falling down water :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

clianthus said:


> Hope you all have a great time and don't have too much of the falling down water :lol: :lol:


There was plenty of water that tasted like red wine, beer, lagar, whisky etc etc but fortunately non that fell from the sky other than one over night fall.

The site was great, the MHF members superb and we had a great time. It felt a bit odd bringing in New Year not huddled in blankets because of the cold   , the room at the site we had was too warm if anything  

Well done to UncleNorm and AuntieSandra for organising things 


stew


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

What a super rally, our first with MHF other than Motorshows.
The welcome and friendly atmosphere made us both feel at home. Sadly some members encountered problems preventing them joining us in S****horpe.
A special thank you Uncle N and Auntie S for the obvious hard work that went into arranging everything.
We cannot wait for the next rally.
Now I must spend the next few days working off all the food that had been provided as the M/H door is getting narrower.
A very Happy New Year to all!

Alan


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Many thanks to Uncle Norm and Auntie Sandra for organising the Northern NY rally.
Special thanks to uncle Norm for his help in dispersing the iceberg  
The venue and company were great, perhaps next time the golf course will be open.
Sue n John


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. And thanks especially for the fine company over the NY period. Sandra and I thoroughly enjoyed the occasion. The location was entirely down to StewArtona - well spotted mate!! :wink: 

The weather clearly had an impact on the arrangements and attendance figures but a touch of improvisation and bulldog spirit made the rally a success in our eyes. Certainly, it's the best NY rally that AuntieSandra and I have been on - EVER. It was great to have the club house so handy, and a cosy warm room for the celebrations. 8) 

Extra thanks to those whose co-operation helped overcome unforeseen issues. We can't be perfect!! :roll: 

From me, thanks to Sue and John (suedew) who got me out on my longest walk since the Global. As we approached 'The Horn', I felt entirely accomplished and ready to take on the new year!!  :wink:


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who helped organise the Rally, especially Norman and Sandra wh  o had a smile on their faces all the time, and made us feel very welcome. The venue, even at this time of the year, was impressive, and the village of Messingham was full of pubs and eating places, so what more do you need? We will be visiting the camp site in the Summer, as I'm sure it will be beautiful then. Thanks again, Ann and Mick


----------

